# Kitten Prices



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sdjsjsjjsjsjsjjsjs


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I would say the breeding queens/studs go for more because they will be used for breeding,so making money(or not)higher quality,im probably wrong though!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Do you charge more for Breeding or Show Kittens? If so, Why?
> 
> I have paid the same £350 for breeding / show.
> 
> ...


Your right in that you cannot guarantee success when showing but c'mon Vicki, most breeders-especially those of worth as it were know how to recognize a show kitt from a pet-so they'd have a fair idea and as potential exhibitor then you should know what you want in your show breed and recognise it when it's their-if you don't or can't then how do you tell a show from a pet yourselfBut i disagree with charging more for show than pet.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I woulda said the same as clare.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Do you charge more for Breeding or Show Kittens? If so, Why?
> 
> I have paid the same £350 for breeding / show.
> 
> ...


I do charge more for show/breed quality kittens reasons being................yes they have all cost the same to bring up, feed, vaccinate etc. but for a kit to turn out excellent quality I have usually had to pay top price in order to be the proud owner of a top quality sire and dam. In my experience with some cats you will only ever breed pet quality kittens (although are still just as lovable) but normally show/breed quality kits have come from my personal investment into top quality lines. That is where the extra cost to the breeder comes in. What's that saying? 'you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear' or something like that.

So there is extra cost to the breeder in that respect, also if I was selling a kit for show quality it would only be after entering a couple of shows to see the outcome, that alone is £35 min per show, per kitten.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Fair enough to charge more if you take the kitten to a show. That is understandable.
> 
> I'm aware that it's quite obvious to see a kitten with show potential as opposed to a pet I'm just saying there is no gaurantee. That's all.


Sorry Fluff-keep forgetting you know your stuff


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Fair enough to charge more if you take the kitten to a show. That is understandable.
> 
> I'm aware that it's quite obvious to see a kitten with show potential as opposed to a pet I'm just saying there is no gaurantee. That's all.


No there's no guarantee as to a show win, but that could also be down to the way the new owner has turned the kitten out. The world's most experienced breeder could enter a kit that they consider to be a winner and have a disappointing day, I've seen it happen to some in the past.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

But I also think show and breed quality go hand in hand. I would not sell a kitten for breeding unless it had all the correct points and no obvious faults, as vice versa I would not sell a kitten for showing unless it had all the correct points and no obvious points also.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I would sell to a stranger for breeding, but only after I had tied them to an electric chair, shone a very bright light in their eyes, given them cold water torture and waved a red hot poker very near 

Only kidding but it does involve a very thorough interrogation, oops sorry I mean discussion


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I am selling my current litter as pets. 

There is no guarantee when selling a cat for showing as they change as they get older.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Do you charge more for Breeding or Show Kittens?


No.

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

But surely if everyone sold their kittens for pets with that in mind, then cat shows would cease to exist. Yes cats do change as they get older and most are not shown over 3-4 years old. After a few years breeding you do get a general idea how a cat is going to turn out, even though it is true there is never any guarantee.


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

I Havent had a litter yet - (hopefully towards the end of the year though)

I would really not want to sell kittens for breeding unless I was sure the kitten was going to a registered cattery that had the same ethics as myself. If I were to sell to a cattery then it would be the going rate for breeding rights..
Top show quality kittens I would 'have' to keep, but to be fair - how can anyone say they have show quality unless they have done loads of shows and know for sure what the judges want to see, as was said earlier-no cat can be gaurenteed to win.
Breeding quality 'can' be slightly less that show quality as long as your not seeing any major faults etc.
you can still get exceptional babies from breeding quality as long as the sire & dam 'click'
show/pets will go for pet price because.. 1 If the kitten is shown then I am happy cause my cattery name is getting out there and 2 they will all be spayed / neutered so basically they are pets anyway


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I charge the same price for pets, show and if I sold for breeding it would be the same.
Charging extra for a kitten as stud boy to me is silly!
How can you say the boy Will be a stud?
or if a girl will make a breeding girl?


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

A lot of breeders who sell active kittens have a clause in the contract stating..
breeding girl..
if she goes to stud 3 times and fails to get pregnant then she is rendered infirtile so a replacement kitten of the same quality is offered.
same for stud boys..
not many boys are offered for stud as most have a plop breeding life..
but if they are proven infirtile then a replacement is often offered.
hope this helps x


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> not many boys are offered for stud as most have a plop breeding life..


Really? I thought that there are fewer studs around because the studs have to be the dogs.. sorry.. cat's boll*x to be good enough to be a stud - after all they are responsible for new generations of kittens in massive amounts.

I don't agree that studs have a plop life. Perhaps a human wouldn't want to live on his own in a luxury apartment with totty arriving every few weeks, but our cats don't seem to mind it. I love watching Thriller come out of his house every morning and stretch prior to getting on his tree and watching the birdies go past.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I can tell you now stud boys do not have a plop lifeYou must have seen some awfully kept studs Vicki,to make a statement like this, Our lad has the very best life and it shows when you meet him, let me tell you he gets the absolute best of everything and all the play, love and affection he could ever have asked for and then some and any future boys we have will have it the same-so i really do disagree with this remark VickiAlso why would you feel guilty? For what exactly?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

I totally disagree that studs have a "plop" breeding life,as stated before,a luxury penthouse with all mod cons,sole use(sometimes)of anything between 1 -6 girls,a life im sure most males would love!also just because they may be kept outside doesnt mean they dont get plenty of love and attention!after all the stud is the core of the whole operation!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

If i don't come back as bear i'm definitely coming back as a Siamese stud lad


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm responding to this remark whomever made this comment-still think it's an untrue and unfair comment to make-so yes i am disagreeing and explaining why i know this to be a lie-in our case at least- i don't do defending Fluff-our cats/kitts don't need it


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

It was a comment that was made by someone who hasnt even bred yet,would be interesting to know the reasons behind the statement!maybe they have seen some very poor standards of stud care?


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, calm down..
It was me who said 'most stud cats have a plop life'
reason..
I believe 'any' animal in 'any' cage of any sort is sad... 
And 'most' stud cats have to live in whatever type of cage for at least 3 years?? if not longer..
sure they get pampered etc but as fluffy said earlier..
I have to have all my animals around me in the house..
Its just the way I am.. sorry if this pisses some of you off but hey we all have different opinions.. 
hence the reason for threads and forums..
I still love you all so there 

big cyber hugs to all you grouches


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

A cage is not really what the majority of stud cats live in,a select few reside in the owners house,either because they do not spray or the owners are extremley vigilent about cleaning!the others live in large roomy runs with heated quarters,an abundance of toys and climbing things,some of the pics that have been put on here show this.There was a thread on here on bengals and the run was fantastic,it gave me some ideas,there were rocks and all sorts.yes i suspect some do live in dreary small cages,there will always be people who put money before a healthy mind!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't charge different prices for show/breed kittens. Not that I have ever sold a kitten for breeding, but wouldn't want to do it unless I knew the person and agreed with their breeding ethics.

You can not always tell if a 14 week old kitten is going to fulfill their show potential. I have seen kittens hit the show bench and do amazingly well, then then as they mature they completely change. With Siamese/orientals as mostly everyone just focuses on the position and size of the ears, as a young kitten still developing some babies can look stunning and win everything. See that same cat as a young adolescent or adult, having grown into their ears and they end up as also rans.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Just a quick one - running out of internet time.
We have 'pens' too - our queens LOVE them.
Post pics when I get back


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

My Stud boy likes his heated quarters and his run 
He is right outside my kitchen window I open the window and in he comes 

Queens heated quarters and run.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi May that is an exellent setup you have there - love it!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

is that a camera in the left hand top corner of that pic? 
nice run btw


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

may said:


> My Stud boy likes his heated quarters and his run
> He is right outside my kitchen window I open the window and in he comes
> 
> Queens heated quarters and run.


Right thats it...
My OH is handy at joinery...( when _he _wants to be)
I need a 'run' for my catlings to play out in, in summer..


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

oooooh May  you're showing off again!!!

LOL  Gosh I wish I could take my queen to see your boy ... what luxury  Lovely little palace your boy has there.


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

My stud lives in the house. His quarters is the bathroom (off the kitchen) When he gets up from his nap on a cushion or in his carrier (door off) he yawns, stretches and asks politely if he can come out. On goes his stud pants (he sprays) and out he comes....going everywhere and sitting in the sun, socializing and sunning himself. Usually, he gets a little bossy with one of the other cats, at which time, off come the pants and he goes back in the bathroom, where he sits in the window, sleeps or eats. He loves visiting with all who go to the bathroom, and is very happy and content....beautiful gentle temperment. Our winters are severe with several feet of snow....bitterly cold too. An outside run here would be buried in snow in no time. Black flies would chew his ears in the summer. No thank you, my stud will remain in our home with me. Thank God for studpants!


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Two of our studs runs are 28 foot by 11 foot with six foot by four foot heated quarters.








We also have a play run which the studs come out in which is now bigger than in the photo 48 foot long by 16 foot , i think that if the breeder has the room then the bigger the better for the studs as they are most of the time outside cats all year round.
















Bengal Cat Breeders - Jayuzuri Bengals - Quality Bengal Cats and Bengal Kittens For Sale


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That set up is brilliant! I would love to have the space to do that. I don't do children so would extend into the space that the trampoline takes up, lol  Gawjus garden


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG... what a fantastic set up you have....
so much time and thought have gone into your garden..
I bet you absolutely love sitting out watching the catlings play..

who designed & built it for you?


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you , yes the trampoline has gone now and i we have more cat quarters where it was 
We do all our own designs and building , just trying to do the best we can for our cats;


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Its really lovely,a real credit to you,you obviously think a lot of your cats!!going to show my oh this pic,as ours are mainley metal,wood looks so much nicer.


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you , and yes we could not be without our bengals now


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh to live in your climate! You have grass...we still have snow! Oh well....sigh....Poor Angel will just have to live in here with us.


----------

